# A flat, buildup roof with existing acrylic cover - recover with silicon?



## michk (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,

On a flat residential buildup roof that was re-covered w/ acrylic cover some 5ys ago. Due to water ponding in areas the acrylic covering is bubbling and deteriorating (the roofer who sold the _Acylic_ to the previous owner should be professionally taken outside and spanked ;-) ). The roof is sound otherwise (water tight) and visually in good shape.

Would re-covering with a silicon-based covering be advisable or even possible?
Would it require stripping the Acrylic (other than in areas of deterioration)? If so then how?
Any priming?
Ponding may create up to .5" water level (that is drained w/ automatic pump) - are there any methods to fill/buildup the ponds before applying the silicon?

(I understand it's all half-measures but replacing and resloping the roof is not an option for now).

Thanks ahead for all advices!

Michal


----------

